# Converting 3-way Switches to Wireless



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

If you have a 3-way switch, one in the house and one in a detached garage, is it possible to make one or both a wireless switch?

I have a customer that has an old house (mansion) with a detached garage that was an old carriage house.
Currently there is a 14-3 cable run through the air from house to the garage. They would like to make this wire go away. 
Going underground is not an option since it's concrete between the buildings.

I know they make wireless switches, but with the buildings both being brick with extremely thick walls, i don't know what would work. The buildings are only about 15-20' apart.

What would I use to accomplish this if it's possible?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Call Lutron as they have one one that is battery operated on one side or even a hand held remote however the light must not be at the garage if you take the power away. The light must be on the house- of course...


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Little-Lectric said:


> If you have a 3-way switch, one in the house and one in a detached garage, is it possible to make one or both a wireless switch?
> 
> I have a customer that has an old house (mansion) with a detached garage that was an old carriage house.
> Currently there is a 14-3 cable run through the air from house to the garage. They would like to make this wire go away.
> ...


Luton RF. connect up to 10 devices including battery pico for the car. Range should not be a problem specs say 100 feet. Probably safe at 50


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Call Lutron as they have one one that is battery operated on one side or even a hand held remote however the light must not be at the garage if you take the power away.  The light must be on the house- of course...



I don't understand what you mean by the light must not be at the garage, that's where the light is that they want to control!:blink:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Little-Lectric said:


> I don't understand what you mean by the light must not be at the garage, that's where the light is that they want to control!:blink:


I think what is meant is the case where the 14-3 is carrying power, i.e.
power-->House3Way--14-3->Garage3Way-->Light. In this case,
lose the 14-3, and lose the power to the light. 

If there is a separate power feed to the garage, you should be OK.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

rexowner said:


> I think what is meant is the case where the 14-3 is carrying power, i.e.
> power-->House3Way--14-3->Garage3Way-->Light. In this case,
> lose the 14-3, and lose the power to the light.
> 
> If there is a separate power feed to the garage, you should be OK.


 Do they still make an X-10, type of system?
They work on line carrier principle.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

rexowner said:


> I think what is meant is the case where the 14-3 is carrying power, i.e.
> power-->House3Way--14-3->Garage3Way-->Light. In this case,
> lose the 14-3, and lose the power to the light.
> 
> If there is a separate power feed to the garage, you should be OK.


Thanks! It was confusing me saying "the light can't be at the garage".

Yep, I know if it powered at the house, I would lose power to the garage by removing the 14-3.
I'm pretty sure there is power to other things in the garage. 
Just hope it's not all powered from the 14-3!:no:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm confused.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

99cents said:


> I'm confused.


Yeah, it's catching!:laughing::jester:


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

Who's on first, What's on second, I Don't Know is on third...


----------

